# Best Bench Chisel Out there?



## Texchappy

A couple of restrictions: no metric and American made (maybe Canadian or English).

So what would you say is the best bench chisel for all around use?

TIA,
Tony


----------



## waho6o9

The balance of the Japanese chisels are excellent and some are very expensive. I got a set out of ebay
for 100.00 and I am pleased with them.
Others will have excellent recommendations as well Tony.


----------



## NJWiliam

Barr Quarton chisels.


----------



## Loren

I concur. Barr.

Lie Nielsen's are fine but lack ferules and are 
not as hefty and stout as the Barr's for all 'round work.


----------



## Gshepherd

I have the Lie Nielsen set, Pfeil,Blue Spruce,Bridge City and I always go for the good ole Stanley Everlasting…. The ole Stanley socket chisels are great also.


----------



## BubbaIBA

While I like the fact there are folks making hand made tools I have to question spending $100+ USD on a chisel if you want a tool to work wood….collecting, a work of art, showing off, yeah that I can understand.

Personal preference but I do not want a chisel with Rc62 steel, too hard to sharpen quickly (I own some Japanese chisels but seldom use them for that reason). Yes they will sometimes hold a working edge a little longer but I had rather strop or hone a little more often, be able to do it quickly and always have a very sharp tool instead of an almost sharp tool. As far as balance, nothing works better than making your own handles to fit you, the chisel, and the work you do….and it's cheap. Old steel from the best makers will cost less than $20 USD even off eBay, often less than $5 USD if you look around. Add a custom handle and you can have a full set of working chisels for the cost of one Barr or for that matter one LN.

I have both new, some high dollar ones, and my old Pre-war Pexto, Union Hardware and others I've re-handled on my rack. I'll reach for the old ones for almost every job. YMMV.


----------



## Bertha

For modern, I'd say Iles
http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=IL-100-40.XX&Category_Code=&Search=bench chisel








or Iles

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com//Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=IL-100-20.XX&Category_Code=&Search=bench chisel








.
The Blue Spruces are absolutely gorgeous but I don't own them
.
For vintage, I'd agree about the Stanley 750s. I like Butcher and Witherby myself but you'll probably have to rehandle them unless you want to spend a ton.
.
The Barrs are insanely beautiful but very limited in size offerings. Over $100 a chisel can put you pretty close to some very high quality japanese chisels but not close to the best (see below, ouch). The Barrs are also very close to their Japanese brother
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=05.304.15&dept_id=12793
.
Japanese (Price: $306.50):








.
Barr ($105)








.
Or you could get this really ugly set of Damascus, lol (I'm joking about the ugly, obviously)
$2530
.
Gross!
.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Was just getting ready to vote for Ashely Iles, but (as usual) Bertha beat me to the post and with a link. My go to chisels have been Two Cherries for 15+ years, with a set of old Stanley's for rough work. I also have Freud (old, old), Shelfield Irwin's and Lie Nielsen, BUT I've recently been very impressed with the Ashley Iles.

PS. Must now admit my interest is peaked by Barr Quarton.


----------



## Bertha

^lol, HS. I've always equated the Barrs as the best framing chisels around. I have a buddy who's a timber framer and that's all he uses. And he friggin USES them. I'm most interested in the Blue Spruce right now but to be totally honest, I probably use old Stanley 750s the most. I drop them all the time and they always land on the blade (why is that?). I make no apologies for loving chisels strictly for their beauty. I have some that I've never used.


----------



## ArtistryinWood

Have not tried these myself, but LV makes some nice tools.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=69619&cat=51&ap=1


----------



## mikema

I know you said no metric, but I will say I really like my Pfeil chisels, and them being metric VS imperial work pieces has not been an issue.


----------



## Loren

My understanding is that the modern high end chisels
from many boutique brands are milled from tool steel
and hardened. They are not forged and hammered
as the Barrs and Japan chisels are. The forging does
something to the edge. In the old days forging was
the only way to do it but the new tool steels developed
for machining offer a different way to make an edge tool.

I won't trust myself with a wood handled bench chisel
with no end ring, but that's because I often hit them
with a small steel hammer.


----------



## Bertha

Loren, the handles of my timber framer friend's Barrs look like a a ********************ake mushroom. He beats them unmercifully. I generally use pigstickers for chopping, so my bench chisels don't get abused that often. I mean, they do, but just less often than my big Butchers. The Butchers don't have rings, but I'm using an ash hammer. They still get a bit beat up, so I totally understand what you're saying.
.
The forged tools are clearly the most desirable. From an aesthetic standpoint, the residual hammer strikes add so much character that it's incredible. I guess Barr must grind them after forging.


----------



## Texchappy

Lot's of good choices. What draws me to the new Lee Valley ones is the Japanese style tang and socket construction. What prevents me from the Barr are that many sizes are only available in an expensive set. What hesitates me from the Blue Spruce is the long lead time for him to make them. What worries me about vintage is my lack of knowledge and not picking out a lemon.

So if I go the imperial route it looks like probably ashley iles or veritas. The Barr's being forged does appeal to me though, maybe as a treat if I really get into this.


----------



## Bertha

The Barrs are totally luxurious and for what they are, they're really not that expensive. Before everyone starts beating me over the head with chisels, consider what goes into making a Barr chisel; I'd charge a lot if I made them.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for bringing the news back here in the hills, since I'd missed out knowing about Barr Quarto. According to the web sites, the Barrs are $85 each whereas the Blue Spruce are $100 for bench/cabinet wood chisels. Being a fan of the Katana from studying Hapkido, the Barrs have now gone to the top of my wish list.


----------



## BillWhite

Mine are the best ('cause they're mine). I have old Stanleys and W. Butchers. They serve me well.
Just jokin' about mine bein' the best.
Bill


----------



## Bertha

^If you like Butchers, Bill, you're not joking too hard. I've got a lot of nice chisels and the metal in the Butchers is just better for some reason. They're not as beautiful as the modern chisels but I love them. It's really hard to beat an old Stanley 750 with a beautiful handle. It's just hard to beat. 
.
I also didn't realize the Blue Spruces were that expensive. Ouch!


----------



## TechRedneck

Mads and Al and a few others turned me on to Ashley Iles. I started out with the basic sizes and will eventually get the full set. I use them for fine work and have a few beaters for general work.


----------



## Texchappy

Which Ashley Iles as they seem to have 2 or 3 styles?


----------



## TechRedneck

The Mk2 line for a good bench chisel


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I understood it was $100 for a set not a chisel.correct me if I am wrong but the japanese get a good report here though I personally never spend more than forty pounds sterling on a set as they don't get used much by me.Stanley type suit me fine. Alistair


----------



## RGtools

Lie Neilsen hand down. They are perfect.


----------



## tirebob

I love my Blue Spruce chisels and if they were ever lost, stolen, or whatever, I would line up and order another set and not hesitate a single second about it. They are simply the sweetest chisel I have ever used, and I do get the chance to test a lot of quality chisels. Do you need such a beast to be able to work wood? Of course not… Even a cheap old chisel can take an edge and cut wood, but if you like tools for more than simply doing a job, they are a seriously beautiful, tough, elegant and precise piece of chisel goodness! These will outlive me, my kids, and my kids kids…


----------



## crank49

I'm sorry, but I'll take my Narex, metric warts and all, any day for the money.


----------



## rldunlap

Don't be in a hurry and buy the best, the old socket chisels.


----------



## Loren

I'd suggest that if you want to have some fun with
it, get yourself small lathe and buy old unhandled 
socket chisels in online auctions and make matching
handles for them. Inexpensive way to go (except
the lathe maybe, but they are useful in lots of ways)
and some of the old chisels are said to be really well
forged. Some of the best are those made for the
US Navy allegedly. Sellers usually won't know enough
about markings to identify naval chisels though.


----------



## Texchappy

Navy? Navy? I don't need ones that float says the Soldier


----------



## Loren

Maybe there are army chisels too. Maybe all the armed forces
tools were run through the Navy for spec reasons. You've 
heard of the Seabee carpenters?


----------



## Texchappy

I read one brand has USN and USA stamps so there were Army chisels. I was kidding.


----------



## ShipWreck

Chisels were a important part of the typical US Navy "pattern maker" shops…..as well as hand planes. Here is a picture of a rating badge of a 1st Class Pattern Maker. These guys were amazing with the things they came up with to keep a ship in the fight.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Coming to this thread two years late, but having read it I'd like to comment.

Interesting replies for best, at the top we had Barrs and Iles.
Two TOTALLY different tool sets for totally different jobs, and yes each can be best since they tackle such different tasks.

The Iles are for seriously fine woodwork and detail, the Barrs are what my father would call "Cockwallopers" for the heavy duty framing tasks.

Myself, I am with Bubba and Richard Dunlap in enjoying the old socket chisels from Swan, Witherby, PS&W/PEXTO, Barton, Butcher, Buck, Greenlee Jennings etc..

Many of these are seriously surgical finesse tools, but you can get some amazing ball breakers as well in the heavy framing versions that frankly will compete well with the Barrs assuming you manage to get the handle to fit right! ( nothing more horrifying than having the multi lb 3 1/2" slick fall off it's handle!! )


----------



## nicholasrhall

+1 for Ashley lsles. Get the 6 piece set and you've got a pretty good value.

If you extended from "maybe Canadian or English" to "maybe Canadian, English, or European" I'd say go with Narex, which is a Czech firm. They manufacture a set exclusively for Lee Valley that's exceptional. It's less than half the price of the Ashley Isles.


----------



## Texcaster

Harold & Saxon….a bit dear but worth every penny! Our dollar is dropping, hang in there. All our manufacturers are hanging out for a lower dollar.

http://www.haroldandsaxon.com/product-range/


----------



## TDog

Long lasting and hand forged… Barr Chisels

Designed specifically for the woodworker… Lie Nielsen

It is a decision I have agonized over for way to long about which ones to get.
As a matter of fact I am still thinking a combination of both over time…


----------



## Pezking7p

Seems like an awful lot of money for so little steel. It's still just steel, there's no gold in it or anything.


----------

